# Question before the question ...



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

As this is an "Indoor Forum" can questions etc be posted here that are not G Gauge related, or, does this forum still pertain to G Gauge only layouts?

I just have an electrical problem with my HO Scale DCC layout that I would like some advice on if appropriate.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I would post the question in the DCC forum, because its really a DCC question...and the occasional HO scale question is fine!  its all good..

Scot


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

Scotty,

Thanks, I'll do as you suggest.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It is a large scale web site...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing to see here Greg, move along..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

we DCC guys will probably answer the question, but it might have been better to re-iterate the obvious


----------

